# [net.wlan0] problème de démarrage[presque résolu]

## amroth

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai Gentoo, j'ai toujours un problème non résolu :

ma connexion wifi ne s'active pas automatiquement.

Les modules ne doivent peut etre pas se charger dans le bon ordre,

car je dois tout le temps taper cette commande au démarrage :

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

```

A la base, c'est deja chiant a taper a chaque fois, mais maintenant j'utilise en plus ntp,

ce qui veut dire que je doit aussi faire a chaque fois

```

/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

```

(J'utilise ntp car le peu de fois que je vais sous windows, et ben il me dérègle l'horloge)

Si quelqu'un a une solution ...

Merci,Last edited by amroth on Tue Oct 14, 2008 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tmasscool

Pour l'horloge, il y a aussi la possibilité de mettre l'horloge en local dans /etc/conf.d/clock.

Pour la carte wifi, quel modèle est utilisé ? Que donne un lsmod ? Quelle est la configuration dans /etc/conf.d/net ? Quelle est la configuration de /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ?

----------

## amroth

Pour l'horloge, je vais voir ca,

Pour la carte, c'est une ralink rt61,

```
01:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

```

lsmod : 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  227400  14

ossusb                 56752  1

hdaudio               130784  1

osscore               538308  4 ossusb,hdaudio

fuse                   42432  4

arc4                    5504  2

ecb                     6528  2

crypto_blkcipher       16516  1 ecb

rt61pci                24064  0

rt2x00pci              10880  1 rt61pci

nvidia               7497744  24

rt2x00lib              19328  2 rt61pci,rt2x00pci

rfkill                  9120  1 rt2x00lib

ppdev                  11400  0

input_polldev           6928  1 rt2x00lib

crc_itu_t               5504  1 rt2x00lib

pcspkr                  6272  0

gspca                 632528  0

mac80211              115852  2 rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib

parport_pc             35144  0

parport                31664  2 ppdev,parport_pc

i2c_i801               12444  0

cfg80211               19088  1 mac80211

i2c_core               18720  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

rtc                    15040  0

compat_ioctl32         12160  1 gspca

videodev               33792  2 gspca,compat_ioctl32

v4l1_compat            15236  1 videodev

eeprom_93cx6            5632  1 rt61pci

button                 10528  0

thermal                20000  0

processor              36588  1 thermal

intel_agp              26224  0

tg3                   106628  0

e1000                 102208  0

nfs                   113592  0

lockd                  57648  1 nfs

sunrpc                146568  4 nfs,lockd

jfs                   148560  0

raid10                 23168  0

raid456               121128  0

async_memcpy            5888  1 raid456

async_xor               7296  1 raid456

xor                     8720  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                9332  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  23680  0

raid0                  10240  0

dm_bbr                 14016  0

dm_snapshot            17608  0

dm_mirror              25220  0

dm_mod                 49464  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

sbp2                   22796  0

ohci1394               30516  0

ieee1394               65528  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              14464  0

usbhid                 28128  0

ohci_hcd               24964  0

ssb                    27908  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               23832  0

usb_storage            71872  0

ehci_hcd               32908  0

usbcore               109464  9 ossusb,gspca,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  210164  0

qla2xxx               152828  0

megaraid_sas           35772  0

megaraid_mbox          30096  0

megaraid_mm            12344  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               38856  0

aacraid                61708  0

sx8                    18064  0

DAC960                 65520  0

cciss                  37384  0

cpqarray               21640  0

3w_9xxx                33796  0

3w_xxxx                26912  0

mptsas                 28304  0

scsi_transport_sas     26112  1 mptsas

mptfc                  16776  0

scsi_transport_fc      38148  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               13904  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 18192  0

mptscsih               22528  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                53348  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                30848  0

dc395x                 32268  0

qla1280               117264  0

dmx3191d               14720  0

sym53c8xx              68008  0

advansys               77056  0

initio                 20168  0

BusLogic               24768  0

arcmsr                 22656  0

aic7xxx               136252  0

aic79xx               157916  0

scsi_transport_spi     22016  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     30944  0

videobuf_core          16772  0

pdc_adma               11908  0

sata_inic162x          13572  0

sata_mv                24844  0

ata_piix               22404  4

ahci                   25992  0

sata_qstor             11780  0

sata_vsc               10756  0

sata_uli                9604  0

sata_sis               10884  0

sata_sx4               14340  0

sata_nv                25224  0

sata_via               13060  0

sata_svw               10116  0

sata_sil24             17284  0

sata_sil               12936  0

sata_promise           14724  0

scsi_wait_scan          4992  0

pata_sl82c105           9984  0

pata_cs5530            10496  0

pata_cs5520            11008  0

pata_via               13316  0

pata_jmicron            8576  0

pata_marvell            9088  0

pata_sis               15492  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            8324  0

pata_sc1200             9088  0

pata_pdc202xx_old      10240  0

pata_triflex            9476  0

pata_atiixp             9728  0

pata_opti               9348  0

pata_amd               15108  0

pata_ali               13572  0

pata_it8213             9988  0

pata_pcmcia            16512  0

pcmcia                 33048  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            29732  2 pata_pcmcia,pcmcia

firmware_class         11008  3 rt2x00lib,qla2xxx,pcmcia

b1                     23424  0

kernelcapi             29856  1 b1

pata_ns87415            9348  0

pata_ns87410            9088  0

pata_serverworks       11648  0

pata_platform           9472  0

pata_artop             11012  0

pata_it821x            12420  0

pata_optidma           11016  0

pata_hpt3x2n           11264  0

pata_hpt3x3            10116  0

pata_hpt37x            17408  0

pata_hpt366            11520  0

pata_cmd64x            11136  0

pata_efar               9988  0

pata_rz1000             8964  0

pata_sil680            11524  0

pata_radisys            9348  0

pata_pdc2027x          13188  0

pata_mpiix              9348  0

libata                115088  51 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,

sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,

sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,

pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,

pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,

pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,

pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,

pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,

pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

dock                   11296  1 libata

```

/etc/conf.d/net : 

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

et /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

network={

        ssid="N9UF_TEL9COM"

        scan_ssid=1

        priority=5

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="ma_cle_wep"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

Je te remercie pour ton aide,

----------

## VIKING

salut,

petite question idiote : tu as bien ajouté le chargement de ta connection au demarage en faisant :

```
rc-update add net.wlan0 boot
```

c'étais juste un truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit. Sinon perso je galere aussi avec le wifi, mais je n'ai pas le même problème que toi. bon courage ;)

----------

## amroth

Salut, oé c'est comme ca que j'ai fait, en suivant la doc ,

Je pense que mon problème, c'est que certains modules démarrent avant d'autres, 

alors qu'ils ont besoin des suivants pour démarrer, mais si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre.

----------

## pititjo

Et en mettant net.wlan0 dans default plutôt que boot ?

----------

## amroth

En fait, il était déja dans default et non dans boot,

j'ai essayé dans boot mais ca ne marche pas.

----------

## geekounet

Et si tu ne le mets dans aucun runlevel ? Pour le laisser démarrer auto dés que le driver est chargé et prêt, ya des fois où ça règle le problème (et puis c'est la bonne façon de faire dans tous les cas de toute façon, ya aucun besoin d'avoir les net.* dans les runlevel, ça se lance toujours auto, et quand c'est ajouté dans les runlevel, ça pose des soucis de dépendances avec les scripts ayant besoin du net des fois  :Smile: )

----------

## amroth

Le résultat est pareil, dommage...

----------

## VIKING

je n'ai pas trop le temps de chercher (vas faloir que tu t'y colle) mais dans /etc/rc.conf il n'y as pas deux trois truc qui pourrais peut-être t'aider ??

==> avis aux connaisseurs ;)

parce-que moi j'ai modifié deux ou trois paramètres dans ce fichier pour modifier le boot.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Dans mes souvenirs (et en faisant un peu de spéléo au niveau de tes premiers posts), tu devais faire un 

```
iwconfig wlan0 txpower on
```

 à cause de ton rt61. Si c'est toujours d'actualité et que tu as inclus ça dans un script qui se lance à ton login, ça peux expliquer beaucoup de chose ...

----------

## amroth

C'est en effet toujours ma carte ralink rt61 que j'utilise, cependant "iwconfig wlan0 txpower on" n'était nécéssaire justement que pour iwconfig.

Depuis que j'utilise wpa-supplicant, je n'ai plus eu besoin de faire cette commande,

je n'ai donc inclu cette commande dans aucun de mes scritps...

EDIT : dans mon /etc/rc.conf je n'ai que : 

```

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"
```

----------

## VIKING

euh excuse j'ai dit une connerie : ce n'est pas /etc/rc qu'il faut regarder mais /etc/conf.d/rc 

voila désolé :(

----------

## amroth

Pas de soucis   :Wink:  !

Problème résolu : j'ai modifié RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP, dans /etc/conf.d/rc en mettant yes, (Merci VIKING!)

Et ma connexion est bien activée au démarrage!   :Very Happy: 

Un petit MAIS   :Sad:  , dommage, ca aurait été trop beau, certains programmes ne démarrent pas,

car il sont lancés avant la mise en route de la connexion...

C'est le cas de ntp par exemple (je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de régler ce problème et de mettre l'horloge en locale.)

Alors si quelqu'un sait comment modifier l'ordre d'execution des processus....

Merci!

----------

## VIKING

alors maintenant essaye de modifier cette ligne (dans /etc/conf.d/rc) : 

 *Quote:*   

> RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

 

tu la met a "yes"

pour des explications tu peux voir ici : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Optimiser_et_acc%C3%A9l%C3%A9rer_votre_syst%C3%A8me

au debut ils parlent de modifier des fichiers dont /etc/conf.d/rc ;)

en esperant que ca fonctionne !

----------

## amroth

J'avais pas vu ce HOW_TO   :Smile:  !

Dommage ca ne fonctionne pas.... et en plus ca a planté, bizarrement...

Après avoir modifié cette valeur, la connexion n'a meme plus démarré..., et en remettant la valeur par défaut,

la connexion ne se remettait pas non plus. J'ai du remettre RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP à "no".

Ca me parait étrange...

Le message d'erreur exact que j'ai au démarrage est le suivant :

```

WARNING : netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started

```

J'ai trouvé ce lien https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237646

avec un problème similaire au mien.

----------

## VIKING

aaah ben la je nage un peu . .  (voir beaucoup)

d'apres ce que je comprend il y aurais un "comflit" entre le netmount et net.wlan0 (je reste vague parce-que je ne comprend pas :( )

1) tu peux enlever netmount au boot avec rc-update. Mais je ne sais pas si ca vas fonctionner, ou alors il faudra enlever d'autres services . . . pas chouette comme solution

ou alors tu peux tenter de modifier,  toujours dans /etc/conf.d/rc, cette valeur : 

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""
```

et la tu choisis ce que tu veux absolument voir demarrer ou pas. Voici le manuelle au cas ou tu ne l'ai pas :

```
# Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. RC_PLUG_SERVICES is a

# list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By

# default we allow services through as RC_COLDPLUG/RC_HOTPLUG has to be yes

# anyway.

# Example - RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.
```

je tenterais bien si j'etais toi d'empecher netmount de demarer et imposer net.wlan0 mais la encore ca me pareit bisard :(

----------

## amroth

Bonsoir,

Finallement, j'ai mis RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP à "yes",

j'ai enlevé ntpd et ntp-client au démarrage, car en modifiant cette variable, seul le problème avec netmount disparait.

Et net.wlan0 n'est ni dans boot, ni dans default,

Je considère ce problème pour l'instant résolu (ca démarre automatiquement, pour ce qui concerne l'heure, pas de problème pour l'instant...)

Merci à tous pour votre aide (particulièrement à VIKING) !

----------

